# [Wet Thumb Forum]-More variety or less for first planted tank?



## thirdchild (Oct 29, 2005)

I've been reading around and narrowed down my lists of possible plants to about 5 large plant species, 5 medium plant species, 3 small and java moss. But what would look better or be easier to keep alive... more plants of the same species or fewer plants and more species? And how many total? I'm thinking about 20-25 will do.

Large: Green Temple Narrow, Telanthera Roseafolia, Crypt Spiralis, Ludwigia Arcuata, Ludwigia Repens
Medium: Rotala Indicta, Narrow Repens, Java Fern, Java Lace Fern, Dwarf Sagittaria 
Small: Anubias Nana, Crypto Wendii, Red Melon

Plants are going into a 20 gallon long tank starting from scratch, with eco-complete, co2 and low lighting. The light is the same hood I used to grow java lace fern in gravel, so it's ok for low light plants probably. My fish list is still being worked on.

Thanks!


----------



## thirdchild (Oct 29, 2005)

Ah well I decided to save a couple of bucks and be less ambitious this round. I'll see how well I can keep the hard-to-kill package alive.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Many end up with less species, but quite a few start out with more. I lean towards the more just so you can see what 'likes' your tank and conditions the best.

Good luck...and welcome to the boards!
Brian.


----------



## kam (Nov 23, 2005)

The more plant varieties the better for a new tank. They will work things out themselves and you can see which ones are more suited to your new tank. Also more fun to have more types to play with. good luck!


----------



## Jerm (Nov 11, 2005)

That seems like a lot of varietys for a 20 gallon tank


----------



## thirdchild (Oct 29, 2005)

I ended up receiving fewer kinds of plants than I was expecting actually. They're also a bit different, so I will have to id them when I have a bit of spare time.

Anyways thanks for the encouragement! I think I lean towards BSS & Kam, let see what survivies and what I can pick up from my LFS.


----------



## imported_jerime (Apr 15, 2004)

Go for more variety at first. you'll learn more about the hobby that way. Make sure you plant at least 70% of your substrate - that way you'll have less problems.

After some time (it took me a year)you can go after the more difficult and unick plants, and your layout will change accordingly.

Here's my 2nd aquarium :









Here's my more recent one :








few plants layout (before another change I made).


----------



## thirdchild (Oct 29, 2005)

See those are the kinds of pictures that made me want to plant my tank. I planted about 60% of the tank at first I think. Sadly it's about 2 weeks in and a bunch died already (dwarf sagittarius if they're suppose to be about 8" tall.) 

I'm hoping the Flourish and Flourish Excel I got today will rescue the rest. 

So far though the fish seem happier and lest prone to go up and down one wall of the tank.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

The plants that are dying could just be emersed grow plants switching over to submersed grown. Especially dwarf sag. If your dwarf sag came in with like spoon like leaves and really short, it was prolly emersed grown. Dont get impatient, let them sit for a little while and they will grow in. Heck, i started with like 10 plants about two months ago, and now i have like 30. Its a great plant, just gotta wait for it to get settled. Dont over fertilize trying to bring you plants back, stick to a plan. They will be fine. If you over fertilize you will just have worse problems.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i am thinking that your dieing plants may be related to low light. what lighting do you have over your tank?


----------



## thirdchild (Oct 29, 2005)

Just 20 watts. I hoping it can do for a month or two until I finish cycling and adding fish. I'll start browsing for lights though and see what's out there locally. 

With 1 dose of flourish and a week of flourish excel, the wendii is definately perking up and sprouting new leaves. The dwarf sag does have spoon shaped leaves, and is still sad looking.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ya 20 watts on a 20 gallon is 1wpg, which is pretty tough on some plants. If you have a lot of plants there really shouldn't be a need to cycle the tank b/c they will suck up the ammonia. I would boost up your lighting, or stick to plants like crypts, java ferns, anubias, java moss. With such low light, its hard to maintain plants for your aquarium, and you'll in up kicking yourself for not upgrading to a higher light. I'm speaking from experience. I went through $50+ of plants before I upgraded my light. Now my tank thrives. 

John N.


----------

